# Do you feel funny buying toilet paper



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I usually try to hurry up and throw it in the basket and cover it with paper towels or something. It just feels weird to me when there are people looking at what youre buying to wipe your *** with :lol .


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope. Just remember they use toilet paper as well.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> Nope. Just remember they use toilet paper as well.


Exactly :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

When I was young, I was afraid of flushing the toilet because it would draw attention to me. (My how things have changed haha) I used to wipe and throw it in the wastebasket too...and cover it up. Apparently I didn't think the smell of poop would draw attention to me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I used to, but I don't now. I was very self-conscious about purchasing "personal" items, but now I'm pretty shameless about it. I'll walk around the store with a case of tampons under one arm, a pack of toilet paper under the other, and Dulcolax stool softeners stacked on top. ....Not that I, um, need those, but I buy them just to show how I uh... that I can. Yeah, that's why I buy any of these products. I don't actually _use_ toilet paper; pristine women like me don't use such vulgar items. I only use fresh potpourri and rose petals from the garden.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

It makes me feel a little awkward, sort of like buying underwear because its rather personal but I can handle it. On the other hand buying TP would be a walk in the park compared to buying something like adult diapers or Preparation H. :um


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've bought all of the above. Tampons for my mom, pooh-paper for anyone who needed it, Prep H for my hemmies, and condoms for my leetle buddy. A woman friend was at my apt last Friday and she was in my bathroom and the next day I saw I left a box of condoms out on the counter. I guess she didn't see'm?? She didn't run out the door screaming...not in a bad way anyway.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im not embarrassed buying anything.

i worked for a while as a cashier. ive seen people buy all kinds of things. (the best is the cough syrup-cigarette combo)

one guy, who was obviously nervous, once asked me what aisle the maxi pads...for women, were on.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Nah, not anymore.

My daughter who is young. We were at the old Walmart store (prior to Super Walmart) the store was packed, Friday night, a lot of men with their wives etc.

We were in the sanitary pad/Tampon isle. My daughter screams "MOMMY DEE DEE USES AND NEEDS THESE" and holds up a large sack of pads. Dee (my sister) was there, she turned three shades of red.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I spend a good 10 minutes looking at the TP, comparing prices and stuff before I pick out what I want.


----------



## blueFsharp (Mar 18, 2008)

Becky said:


> I spend a good 10 minutes looking at the TP, comparing prices and stuff before I pick out what I want.


 amen to that, i'm tryna get something that feels good on my bum and doesn't break the bank, haha.

i do feel weird buying hair removal stuff though. and i just not an hour ago came back from the pharmacy buying up everything to refill my supply. wax, shaving gel, razors, bleach...i'm sure the cashier thinks i'm some kind of wolf-woman.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah, I do feel weird buying TP, but it's not as bad as it used to be.

I remember having to buy a plunger once and feeling very weird about that, too.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I haven't had to buy toilet paper yet, my mom takes care of that, but I probably wouldn't be embarrassed so no.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

No I don't have a problem with toilet paper. When I was young I had a problem buying stuff for that time of the month. Not anymore I just pop them right on up and don't care anymore.


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

I have no issue with buying toilet paper. I do still have problems buying tampons and stuff, however.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No, everyones uses it(except for special cases)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nope, I don't have any trouble buying toilet paper. I have bought sanitary napkins for my mother and recently helped her buy clothes she needed. It embarrassed other women, but my mom didn't care!

There were brassieres all over the place! :lol


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Naw, I mean it's a little awkward to buy that, along with other personal stuff, but it rates low on my scale of stuff that makes me anxious/embarrassed. Plus if the cashier wants to make some dumb comment they would be the ones acting dumb.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not at all. I am kind of like Becky doing the comparison shopping, everyone uses it (hopefully :b ).


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

not everyone uses it.

even im old enough to remember oldsters down south who used corn cobs!


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

No, it doesn't bother me at all. Like Becky, I'll stand there and compare prices as well. Oh, and since they were mentioned, I will also say that it doesn't bother me to buy tampons and pads either...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't have any trouble buying toilet paper. I try to find the best buy! :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I would be more nervous buying condoms, a porno mag, and some vasoline. :lol


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw an episode of QI ('quite interesting', a panel gameshow here in the UK), and they were talking about toilet paper. I can't remember which brand it was, but one of its selling points used to be "Now splinter-free" !

:lol


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No. I don't get nervous about stupid stuff like that. I get nervous about intimate relationships.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A few years ago I bought $100 of TP on sale at Target. It was a really great price on my favorite brand: Northern. It took two shopping carts and filled the entire trunk and most of the back seat.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

shyvr6 said:


> I think I would be more nervous buying condoms, a porno mag, and some vasoline. :lol


What are the condoms for? Afraid your hand might catch something? :lol

And petroleum jelly eats through latex BTW.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> A few years ago I bought $100 of TP on sale at Target. It was a really great price on my favorite brand: Northern. It took two shopping carts and filled the entire trunk and most of the back seat.


I must admit ultrashy you are a real trooper :lol .


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree on the plunger thing but no issue with buying tissue.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> shyvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I would be more nervous buying condoms, a porno mag, and some vasoline. :lol
> ...


Yes - this is why I just buy butter, colored socks, and rip out the "Page 5 Honey" from Weekly World News instead.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Condoms would be 100 times harder for me. I'd say "no" for TP.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

stylicho said:


> UltraShy said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago I bought $100 of TP on sale at Target. It was a really great price on my favorite brand: Northern. It took two shopping carts and filled the entire trunk and most of the back seat.
> ...


I like to buy in bulk. Still have some left after 2+ years.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, why would I?

I would feel funny returning toilet paper.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

most 'funny' shopping experience with me was going to VS with my ex. way too uncomfortable


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

VS is awkward for me too. I feel like I'm too old and/or fat to be shopping there but my bf wanted to buy me something there...how could I refuse a gift.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i always felt that anyfrom from VS was a gift for me no matter who bought it


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I walk to the convenient store and get two big plastic bags full back several times. I find it funny because I haven't seen a person do the same thing.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

In most cases I don't get embarrassed about my purchases because I know that other people buy the same things that I do. I kind of embarrassed myself a few weeks ago though. I wasn't really paying attention to what I was buying until I dumped everything on the belt and looked down at it: I was buying Kotex, junk food and a box of high-fibre cereal. But actually I found that more amusing than embarrassing.


----------

